# Bands



## shallow death (May 20, 2010)

is there many banded geese in nodak?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

You need to hunt the parks in MN for bands.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

shallow death said:


> is there many banded geese in nodak?


NO


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

About the same as everywhere else in the flyway since the vast majority of birds are banded in Canada.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

mohallfisher said:


> the vast majority of birds are banded in Canada.


You must be joking.


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm guessing he is not joking. And Canada does band over 80% of all geese banded.


----------



## MNwaterfowler15 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wingmaster said:


> You need to hunt the parks in MN for bands.


You got that right! I can not tell you how many times ive gone past a park and have seen a neck collar or a few bands.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Not a good place for canada bands. Very few locally banded birds. IMO many of the bigger migrators come from areas in canada without much banding. Know several people that have never seen a canada band. With that being said, 5 bands were shot on hunts I missed this year. My luck.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Southeastern Nodak is great for bands during early season...you get all those banded trans-migrators from western minnesota.


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

Over the summer I counted over twenty bands at the pond by the Boystown Research Hospital in Omaha, NE.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

there are always so many bands and collars in *&$%^#*@(&, ND right next to the *&^&*&^&(*%^ and across from the *&(*%^%&. hope that helps answer your question.


----------

